# Scotland In the Summer



## MCPokerAce (Dec 1, 2009)

My wife and I are thinking of Scotland as a back up location for our 10th anniversary trip in August 2010.  Any suggestions as to properties?  Any must do's in Scotland during the summer?


----------



## scotlass (Dec 1, 2009)

We have owned at Melfort Village, which is on the west coast of Scotland, for 25 years and love it there.  August is a wonderful time to go as the heather is in bloom in the Highlands and the mountains are covered in purple.  (Unfortunately our timeshare weeks are in July so we miss that).  

It's hard to know where to begin.....but driving through Glencoe is magnificent, a cruise on Loch Etive out of Taynuilt is lovely, a tour from Oban to Iona, crossing Mull, is really nice, and there are lots of Highland Games events all summer.  A tour of Balmoral Castle is nice but probably not available as the Queen and her family reside there in August.  The Isle of Skye is also magnificent.  We have stayed in Aberfeldy and also like that area.  You really can't go wrong anywhere in the Highlands.  

Edinburgh is also a lovely city and there is a lot to do there.  The Fringe, a performing arts festival, takes place in August as well as the Military Tattoo, but plan to purchase tickets well in advance for that.

Let me know if I can be of any further assistance with your travel plans.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 2, 2009)

We stayed at Kilconquhar in July, 04.  This is a large timeshare resort located in Fife, not far from St. Andrews.  We did day trips to Edinborough a couple times and St. Andrews twice.  Friends with us took a minivan day tour up to the Loch Ness area while we walked the coastal path stopping along the way at quaint-to-us fishing villages. We had a rental car, but took the train into Edinborough.  Weather was cool with some sunny and some rainy days.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 2, 2009)

I've also been to Scotland in August, and the weather is much cooler than August in CA.  More like April weather in CA.  Since we are well past the 12 mo. point, you need to get your exchange request in ASAP.  Summer in the UK can be a difficult exchange.


----------



## scotlass (Dec 2, 2009)

*Weather*

Anytime of year when you go to Scotland, plan to bring layers to wear.  Summer can be cold and raw or sunny and lovely.  We bring golf shirts, sweaters, and even a heavy raincoat.  You can't ever predict the weather, no matter what the season.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 2, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I've also been to Scotland in August, and the weather is much cooler than August in CA.  More like April weather in CA.  Since we are well past the 12 mo. point, you need to get your exchange request in ASAP.  Summer in the UK can be a difficult exchange.



Although we do have the Gulf Stream warming our shores, you do have to remember that Edinburgh is further north than Edmonton, Alberta and about 20 degrees further north than San Francisco.


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 2, 2009)

If you go in August, be sure to try to get tickets for The Tattoo.  Here's the website: http://www.edintattoo.co.uk/

Tickets are already on sale, although I don't think we bought ours quite that early the year we went.  It was a wonderful show in a beautiful setting at the castle.   I still remember it as one of the highlights of our trip to England and Scotland.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 3, 2009)

You don't say how long you plan to stay in Scotland, but assuming this is your first visit I'd suggest that Kilconquhar would be a great location.  You are in easy reach of rail links to take you to Edinburgh, Glasgow, Stirling etc and within easy driving range of St Andrews.  You can still get into the Highlands in a couple of hours too.


----------



## MCPokerAce (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I took everyone's suggestions, and we went ahead and booked 10 days at the Moness Country Club in Perthshire, and one night at the Canon Court Apartments in Edinburgh.  We're quite excited!  I've already inquired about golfing as a single at St. Andrews and researched tours of Glenmorangie's distillery.


----------



## Krystyna (Dec 3, 2009)

*Aberfeldy - The Watermill.must see...*

I see you have an exchange into the Moness timeshare/Aberfeldy...you might want to check out The Watermill www.aberfeldywatermill.com (if you have the time !) This is a Grade A listed watermill that was converted into a bookshop/gallery/coffee house on Mill St.  They have an extensive travel section which includes maps and they have been awarded the Scottish Independent Bookshop of the Year. We always try to call in and support this place.  If you need any information send me a PM.   Krystyna/Richard/Canada.


----------

